# really nice scramble (3OP)



## Cerberus (Jul 29, 2009)

I don't do blindsolves anymore, maybe I will try some soon, but since a year I just done them at competitions.

after all I got this scramble for OH, was shoked and though that would be awesome for BLD (scramble orientation up/down)

B' F2 D' F D L F2 D U' L2 R' D' B2 D' L' B' R' B2 F2 D R B2 F R2 U2



Spoiler



first look, wow nice cross on D, second woooow all edges oriented, whole F2L RUL and still cross done =) rescramble showed me that only 2 corners unoriented and 3 edges right, if you are able to remember after a D or D2 you get 2 corners or 2 edges more...


----------



## aegius1r (Jul 31, 2009)

44.07, I should have got sub40...
locked up too much 

my solution below



Spoiler



y2
CO : 
F2 R U' L' U R' U' R U R' U' L U R U' R' U F2
EP : 
z L2 R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2 L2 z'
U x' M U' M' U2 M U' M' x U'
l2 M2 U M2 U2 M2 U M2 l2
CP :
x' z' R U' R D2 R' U R D2 R2 z x
D' R U2 R' U' L2 U R U' L2 U' R' D
(I should'nt break into cycles actually...kinda too nervous)
L2 U' R2 U L2 U' R2 U
R U2 R' U' L2 U R U' L2 U' R'

better CP solution :
x' z' R U' R D2 R' U R D2 R2 z x
U2 L2 U' R2 U L2 U' R2 U'
U' F2 y' (R' F R F')3 R2 U


----------

